# How do you get prescribed adderall and is it an effective long term solution?



## jamesd

I have taken adderall a handful of times off script. Mainly to focus and get some urgent work done. But I did notice it has really benefited my mood and overall mental outlook for the brief times I have tried it. I am tempted to go to a doctor for a legitimate script to see how it affects me but I don't want to rely on pills for daily function. 


Plus I have read stories on here that suggest that doctors are unwilling to prescribe them and is real hassle to get a script. If it is worth it I am willing to go through it but I am not sure at this point. Is adderall a good long term solution?


----------



## Noca

Long term PRN use maybe for some with an impulsive type of ADHD for which it paradoxically sedates/calms a user instead of stimulates them like the rest of the population. As for long term daily use, it will fry every dopamine receptor in your brain. General adaptation syndrome basically states that a person can only be in override(which Addy puts you in) for so long before the body's resources are all depleted and the person enters and "exhaustion" stage where you just sorta shut down all together until given rest.

Oh and as for the getting the script part, its a lot easier to get if you have diagnosed ADHD or narcolepsy for which it is usually prescribed for


----------



## OpiodArmor

Doctor shop until you find someone willing to write a script. This can be hard if your younger (Less than 25) but as you get older it becomes very easy to get next to anything you want.

Just present the symptoms of ADD/ADHD; very simple and pretty easy to get prescribed.

Personally I don't ever recommend speed of any type. It's just such a long and hard ride; after a few weeks your hardly yourself. And this is coming from a iv heroin user.

Being up for 4 days straight is no good, regardless of how bad your SA is.


----------



## Bacon

Unless you use it PRN. Euphoria and its effectiveness will wear down over time 1-2 weeks if used daily. Just like any med.


----------



## jamesd

Okay, is there another long term solution that acts similar to adderall? The euphoria is nice and all but I rather have the focus and drive aspect of it all.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

there is no drug that you can take every day and have it magically give you motivation and energy and improve your mood. however, you can take drugs on a long term bases if you space them out and allow your body to recover between each use. of course that means you'll have to deal with life without drugs some of the time.


----------



## JudasEpoch

I felt the same way on Adderall, in the morning it was great and could get lots of work accomplished. By the end of the day I just didn't want to talk or do anything with anyone! After switching to Zoloft I became super tired from no stimulants, but I'm gradually getting my energy back.

I tried getting them both as a combo, but no luck... blood pressure was too high! :no


----------



## trevorbeatz

I'm also curious about getting prescribed adderall. i used to get it from a friend for free b/c he didn't need it much but I used to for studying & just day to day. I experience a huge problem of losing focus. I mean, I used to use it at work just to keep myself from talking so much that I did a horrible job on my task b/c i was so distracted.

anyway, i was raised in a religious family (christian science -- not scientology) and have rarely seen a doctor, once for a broken wrist & pysical for highschool football.) I work at starbucks now and have full benefits. Do I just find a psychiatrist in Orange, CA (current residency) and visit?

Thanks.


----------



## Tom90

believe e you will not enjoy it after taking it for a long time its fun the first couple times i completlely agree with OpiodArmor, believe me i used to come on forums like this trying to find out how to get it prescribed and used to think wow look at all these weird people saying i shouldnt. After a while it gets horrible you just dont feel real. You feel like your a robot living in a world with no emotion i wanted to kill myself. Anyway since you really seem intrested I DO NOT RECOMMEND THIS BECASUE IT IS A NOVELTY ITEM, I REPEAT I COMPLETELY DO NOT RECOMMEND THIS but however you can order something called Bath Salts just dont OD and its the exact same thing as adderall, even better, just take small doses but i dont recommend you do it but i dont recommend you do it.


----------



## wxolue

I've been using it for about a year now. At my peak I was using 90mg-120mg a day (that was not good). Now I'm at 30mg-60mg a day. The drive it gave me went away rather quickly. This was a problem because I would just pop one, and expect to get work done. Not that easy. It still gave me a mood boost (not euphoric, more mild), but that slowly faded. Now I only use it to reduce my brain fog. I get no motivation out of it, no increase in mood, no euphoria, nothing. I don't think its a long term solution for anxiety/depression. People benefit because it increases mood and makes people more sociable. Those effects WILL fade over time if used regularly. Even if you take breaks, a tolerance will still build up over time.


----------



## imrj

wxolue said:


> Those effects WILL fade over time if used regularly. Even if you take breaks, a tolerance will still build up over time.


thats usually an indicator the person doesnt have ADHD.....i've been taking adderall for 5 years and it still works the same it did the first day and my dosage has not changed. there are a ton of other conditions which can mimic 
ADHD...from depression to bipolar to as simple as allergies or lack of sleep


----------



## AxlSlash

I remember reading posts from crazymed when browsing this forum months ago, and how adderall could help with non responders to benzos and can have a paradoxical effect for people with anxiety( actually making them feel relaxed) well after trying it i can say it did absolutely NOTHING for my social anxiety. If you respond to it thats great, and consider yourself lucky. All it did for me was make me feel like i was on the verge of having a heart attack which wasn't a good feeling if you already have anxiety problems.


----------



## AxlSlash

It did make me play guitar for like 8 hours straight lol but if i wasn't doing something to occupy myself i would catch myself rocking back and forth in my computer chair, or walking around in circles.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

zach90 said:


> believe e you will not enjoy it after taking it for a long time its fun the first couple times i completlely agree with OpiodArmor, believe me i used to come on forums like this trying to find out how to get it prescribed and used to think wow look at all these weird people saying i shouldnt. After a while it gets horrible you just dont feel real. You feel like your a robot living in a world with no emotion i wanted to kill myself. Anyway since you really seem intrested I DO NOT RECOMMEND THIS BECASUE IT IS A NOVELTY ITEM, I REPEAT I COMPLETELY DO NOT RECOMMEND THIS but however you can order something called Bath Salts just dont OD and its the exact same thing as adderall, even better, just take small doses but i dont recommend you do it but i dont recommend you do it.


dude you gotta take memantine with amphetamines. taking amphetamines without memantine is stupid. look up CrazyMed, he's an expert at this stuff, especialy amphetamines + memantine. it's practicaly his cure.


----------



## mark555666

It is: take the same (therapeutic) dose at the same time every day.


----------



## cazmayov

So many people try to alleviate the suffering caused by social anxiety
or other mental disorder by using meds or supplements... Anxiety can almost create a kind of hell
given that there are so many people who take medications despite their
side-effects, which get worse and worse as the immune systems gets weaker
because of constant usage of medications. As a matter of fact I was in the same
situation 6 months ago! I don't even want to remember that period of my life.
I struggled with social anxiety for 5 years. I had no friends and my life was
a mess. I was always anxious in front of other people.
I tried desperately to find a cure for my mental disorder. After many failed
attempts I still didn't give up. I didn't want to take medications anymore as
their side-effects continued to get worse. One night as I was searching on the
internet I found a revolutionary method that can cure any mental disorder.
And it works for any type of mental disorder, even for severe mental illnesses like bipolar disorder.
Since I had nothing to loose I decided to try this method. After 2 months I managed to cure my social anxiety and ocd!
It's really astonishing that there is such a method to cure any type of mental disorder.
You can learn more here:

Unique and Revolutionary Approach

By the way, you better give up medication as soon as you can! It has too many
side-effects.

You don't have to live with your mental disorder and take medication or supplements for the rest of your life!

You can cure your mental disorder. This method has been so simplified that anybody can learn. You only have to be open-minded and follow the advice.
And believe me, adderall won't help you. Yes, it doesn't have many side-effects. However studies have shown that it's useless to many people. Contrary to popular belief it has no effect on most people. Would you not rather use a revolutionary and unique method that works for everyone and can completely cure your mental disorder? Besides, it's far less expensive than drugs, therapies, supplements or whatever because once you learn how to cure your mental disorder you will not need any supplements or drugs. You will have this knowledge for the rest of your life. This method is the only natural and effective way to completely cure your mental disorder. It teaches you how to get in touch with your unconscious mind, which is better than any doctor. You only have to be open-minded.

I am going to leave the forum, too. I'm free from anxiety like many others.
As a matter of fact, nobody posts here anymore.
Since I don't suffer from social anxiety and depression anymore I am going to begin a new life.

You should not miss the opportunity to use this method. You have nothing to loose. Don't be like those people who choose to spend the rest of their life talking about medication and therapies.


----------



## pudderkiz

zach90 said:


> believe e you will not enjoy it after taking it for a long time its fun the first couple times i completlely agree with OpiodArmor, believe me i used to come on forums like this trying to find out how to get it prescribed and used to think wow look at all these weird people saying i shouldnt. After a while it gets horrible you just dont feel real. You feel like your a robot living in a world with no emotion i wanted to kill myself. Anyway since you really seem intrested I DO NOT RECOMMEND THIS BECASUE IT IS A NOVELTY ITEM, I REPEAT I COMPLETELY DO NOT RECOMMEND THIS but however you can order something called Bath Salts just dont OD and its the exact same thing as adderall, even better, just take small doses but i dont recommend you do it but i dont recommend you do it.


Bath salts? are you serious? You ain't recomending that **** over Adderal, that's just insane. Bath Salts are like the kings of psychosis and has some of the hardest comedowns ever, I wouldn't touch it even in the tiniest of doses.

I was on Concerta for about three years between the age of 12-17, took it everyday. I can't say it has made my life any worse, but hell, it does work for certain people, I'ts not completley useless, the only thing is that people abuse more then they are prescribed to stay up sever nights in a row, thats speed binging.

But you gotta be prepared for some odd side effects, and maybe only use it on a need to basis.


----------



## openminded

*Don't take bath salts!*

For everyone out there: Do not try or take bath salts. It is extremely unpredictable and dangerous and people have died after taking it once. It is easy to overdose from it. Plus, just so people can be aware, in June 2012 bath salt became completely illegal in the U.S., schedule 1.


----------



## bazinga

Someone I know with experience described bath salts as rather mellow. However, the same person said every person he has ever met in rehab that was there for bathsalts were crazy as hell.


----------



## pudderkiz

bazinga said:


> Someone I know with experience described bath salts as rather mellow. However, the same person said every person he has ever met in rehab that was there for bathsalts were crazy as hell.


You remember that zombie guy that ate off some guys face? Bathsalts.


----------



## bazinga

pudderkiz said:


> You remember that zombie guy that ate off some guys face? Bathsalts.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...juana-medical-examiner-results_n_1632253.html

Maybe he was just hungry.


----------



## alittleunwell

Bath salts. Huh. Next thing you know, I'll have to get a prescription from the doc to pick up a box of Espon Salts for the hot soaks that help my arthritis. I'm tired of drug addicts causing us law-abiding citizens' lose our rights. I already practically need to be fingerprinted just to get a pack of antihistimines for my chronic sinus condition!
:b
Wait till you all get old. I'm working so much overtime, and there's a lot of stress and pressure to keep up with the 20-somethings. My body gets tired easier than theirs, and I'm desperate to have more focus and concentration since there's a _no error_ policy in my department. Make one mistake and you get hassled over it. Two and you get disciplinary action. I can't get 4 hours of sleep and funtion great like the young kids. I've definitely been thinking about trying to get some sort of Adderall-type meds, but I know my doc wouldn't go for it. She'd rather give me endless scripts for sleeping pills. Which do _not_ help my concentration or focus at all.

So is there anything legal and safe, maybe OTC, that will help focus and concentration? Energy drinks have their own sets of problems, I don't know that they help much and I don't need to be taking them every day. Hmm, maybe I _do_ have ADHD... :sus


----------



## cazmayov

So many people who want to use adderall ..... I'm sure you have already realized that it has side-effects like many other drugs.... side-effects that will become even more harmful one day as your immune system gets weaker and weaker due to these medications....

I really feel a lot of empathy for people like you. It seems like you believe that you have to spend the rest of your life taking medication.....
As a matter of fact I was in the same situation like you, a few months ago. I think it's time you know the truth and learn about the revolutionary method that can put an end to any mental disorder. As I said, I was in the same situation like you a few months ago.... struggling with anxiety..... yes, anxiety.... the mental disorder that can make life unbearable.... Everything seemed so dark to me at the period....
Little I knew what was ahead of me at the time. I had always wanted to find a cure for my anxiety..... I tried several methods, which didn't work but I didn't give up. I kept my hope alive.
Fortunately, one day I learned about the existence of a revolutionary method that can put an end to any mental disorder, including anxiety. This seems to be the only method that works for everyone and can cure entirely any mental disorder. I was cured thanks to this method! I feel such a relief to be finally free from anxiety!

Here, you can learn how to cure your mental disorder, too.

Unique and Revolutionary Approach

All you need is to be serious and open-minded and to put in the work. It takes some time, but you are free from anxiety in the end. The unconscious is better than any doctor. You can learn, too, how to use the healing power of dreams, which is the most natural and effective.
It feels so good to be normal again! I spent last Christmas and New Year's Eve anxiety free.

It seems like nobody posts here anymore. I am going to leave this forum and never post again. I am going to begin a new life.


----------

